# Rena XP4 question.



## mustardtiger101 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've got a rena xp4 and the lid has a crack in it and leaks. Instead of buying a whole new filter I'd rather just buy a used one and use the lid. But I can't seem to find a used XP4. So I was wondering if anyone knows if the lids on the rena XP models are the same as the XP4? Or if you have a rena XP filter could you measure the lid and let me know? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

all the same I assume.....I have inter changed the 3 and 4


----------



## mustardtiger101 (Jul 17, 2014)

flagtail said:


> all the same I assume.....I have inter changed the 3 and 4


Yeah I assume the lid would be the same too. But I don't want to buy a XP3 and then find out the lid doesn't fit.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Suggest contacting RENA customer service and ask this question 
Hopefully they will respond 
I've never attempted this but worth a try


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

mustardtiger101 said:


> Yeah I assume the lid would be the same too. But I don't want to buy a XP3 and then find out the lid doesn't fit.


They fit. they are interchangeable. I had bought and XP4 that was actually and xp3 top.

Flow and power consumption is lower


----------



## mustardtiger101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Alright, thanks guys. Now I've just got to find a used one. Do any of you know who's selling one?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

mustardtiger101 said:


> Alright, thanks guys. Now I've just got to find a used one. Do any of you know who's selling one?


I suggest that you close this thread and start a new posting under the heading; Looking For / LF 
Good luck - I used to run them and they are a good filter !


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mustardtiger101 said:


> Alright, thanks guys. Now I've just got to find a used one. Do any of you know who's selling one?


There is a guy on PN Aquaria that dropped his XP3 and therefore now looking for a replacement case. You have a good case with a broken motor and he has a broken case with a good motor perhaps one of you could sell the other one the part they need.
--
Paul


----------

